# My budgie wont stop biting his cage.



## Fadelplayz (Dec 15, 2021)

Hey there, most people might remember me as the guy who found out his budgie is already finger-trained, so, Flake, my birb, starts biting its cage when he see's me and dosent stop till he comes out of his cage, i kinda interpreted this activity, and i think he wants to get out, is this true, i am awaiting your response.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, that is true, if that's what it is. It's important to discourage this because biting the cage could eventually wear down the finish, exposing the metal underneath, which could give him heavy metal poisoning.

In order to do this it's important not to give him any sort of attention when he does it because even negative attention (i.e saying "NO" or etc.) will encourage him to keep doing it because it's still attention.

If you want into the room and he starts biting on the cage bars, ignore him completely (don't even look at the cage), and sit down and do something else. When he stops, you can turn around and say "good boy" or "hi buddy" or etc. to acknowledge him now that he has stopped. As for letting him out of the cage, do NOT let him out at any time while he is biting the cage. Let him out only when he is sitting on a perch or has stopped biting. If he stops biting the cage, be sure enough time has passed before you let him out so he does not associate biting the cage with being let out.

At first it may seem like he will not stop, however, this behavior should gradually decrease if you follow the steps above.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*StarlingWings has given you excellent advice.
Flake needs to have in-cage time to learn to entertain herself each day.
Routine is very important to budgies.

Please take a look at the link below about Positive Reinforcement. Otherwise, Flake is going to end up training you! LOL
*
*Positive Reinforcement in Training.*


----------



## Fadelplayz (Dec 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *StarlingWings has given you excellent advice.
> Flake needs to have in-cage time to learn to entertain herself each day.
> Routine is very important to budgies.
> 
> ...


Thanks, in fact, sometimes i give her/him some time to himself/herself


----------

